# Blackberry's Journal



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

So ya, this is my journal! I don't have much to say yet, but I want to use it to keep track of my water changes and stuff like that. So here we go...

-17/12/2011
*Water Changes: *Fred 100%, next water change for Dec. 21st.

Well I am a bit frusterated because my VT multi has begun tailbiting. He was so pretty (the guy in my avatar). His whole tail isn't gone but its ragged along the edges. Hoping to get him some new decor for xmas!

Hey do you guys know if a 100% water change on a 2.65 gallon tank every 4 days is too often? With my other bettas I didn't change the water often enough and I am trying to give this little guy the best I can.

So excited, can't wait for christmas! Only 8 days left!


----------



## abdullah79 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blackberry looks cute*

after reading these sweet posts about blackberry i am also willing to buy one for me.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Blackberry, 100% every 4 days sounds okay to me. If you have a filter, you can probably do 50%. Some people might tell you that 100% is too much because it removes too much of your good bacteria but I can't really say one way or another if it does or not.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Guess my Xmas wish came true! Lol! I got a dinosaur skull cave for my fish tank and I got some ping long balls to float on the top of the tank at an attempt to keep it occupied from tailbiting. Will post pics after a water change!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

-24/12/2011
*Water Changes: *Last water change was a day late so next water change for Dec. 26th 2011.

Ahhh! It's christmas eve! So excited! I got my betta an early present which was some new decor last week and I will give him some bloodworms tonight for a special treat! Merry Christmas betta fish keepers!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

- 03/03/2012 
Opps, haven't been on the forum lately...Getting back into it though! Well in fish news, Fred my multicolor VT in the 2.5g isn't doing too good. The whole story is too long to write out but his body is sort of "rotting". Starting from his dorsal fin (which just disappeared one day) his scales are disappearing and his body is rotting. I've been trying Bettafix and then AQ salt but nothing is working. Right now I am just going to see if he slowly heals.....we'll see.

My pineapple VT Reese in the 10g is doing great! That just proves that big tanks are always better and easier! 

That's all I gotta say for now. Will keep posting....


----------

